# Post in this thread to win a FREE 100W soldering iron from MaxAmps.com



## brandonwilcox (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey Guys,

To celebrate the release of our new 100W hobby-grade soldering iron, we are giving some away to lucky winners across the internet. Post in this thread and you could win one. There are also other threads on various RC forums and sites, check them out and enter there as well to increase your chances of winning. Winners picked at random on 10/22

Thanks and good luck!

Brandon

http://www.maxamps.com/Soldering-Iron.htm


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

Looks like a nice compact unit. Wont take alot of table space up yet hot enough to get the job done.


----------



## 05APdeuce (Aug 22, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## race71 (Oct 20, 2010)

Pretty Blue


----------



## Zoom52 (Aug 21, 2003)

Petty Blue???


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

What did the Solder say to the IRON????

*HOT!*


----------



## race71 (Oct 20, 2010)

Zoom52 said:


> Petty Blue???


Petty blue is mor baby than the Iron is I think


----------



## fireracer88 (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice i need one of these


----------



## Nozzle216 (Oct 14, 2012)

just getting back into the hobby after a 10 year hiatus. My son (11) is itching to get going. This could really help us out!


----------



## caalvord (Mar 12, 2010)

nice piece cool contest


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Need a nice one to keep in my race box. Make sure you solder OVER your table. Boxer shorts don't protect your "you know what" from molten solder drips (true story, and NO you can't see the scar)!


----------



## albie (Oct 3, 2001)

Very nice iron .. I'd love to have one...


----------



## Sam 7 (Mar 28, 2011)

I need one!!!!! My Weller took a crap and I cant spend $150.00 for a new one. Help Max Amps!


----------



## Chop73 (Mar 17, 2011)

Wins on Sunday sells on Monday!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Frontosa (Dec 25, 2011)

*Soldering Iron*

My wife refers to these as fire and smoke thingies

Two thumbs up on the product release


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

racin17 said:


> Looks like a nice compact unit. Wont take alot of table space up yet hot enough to get the job done.


X2...looks cool in blue too:thumbsup:


----------



## sjstretch (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you for the chance!


----------



## Bob~H (Jan 21, 2009)

That would really look good on my work bench...


----------



## Team One Racing (Mar 27, 2005)

cool ! :thumbsup:


----------



## CANUCK57 (Sep 25, 2004)

*great draw*

Very nice iron .. I'd love to have one... :woohoo:


----------



## brandonwilcox (Sep 10, 2008)

Frontosa is the winner. I sent you a PM. Thanks everyone for posting!

Brandon
MaxAmps.com


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

crap to late could use anew one my girl friends pet rat chewed through the wiresdont ask ha


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice little rig! Count me in


----------



## RACER185 (Aug 20, 1998)

Count me in I would love to win one.


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

i think this is over


----------



## race71 (Oct 20, 2010)

brandonwilcox said:


> Frontosa is the winner. I sent you a PM. Thanks everyone for posting!
> 
> Brandon
> MaxAmps.com





axialcrawler said:


> i think this is over


Yes it is :thumbsup:


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I think we should still post (Like an Encore) - LIGHTERS - LIGHTERS -


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

you are right thanks for the opportunity to win an iron. wish you guys did the one cell thing....


----------



## mattmoose (Oct 6, 2012)

nice iron haha that would make quick work of alot of stuff i tell you


----------



## flag172 (Dec 29, 2005)

brandonwilcox said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> To celebrate the release of our new 100W hobby-grade soldering iron, we are giving some away to lucky winners across the internet. Post in this thread and you could win one. There are also other threads on various RC forums and sites, check them out and enter there as well to increase your chances of winning. Winners picked at random on 10/22
> 
> ...


guy's from Canada never wins


----------



## ArlyDude (Apr 7, 2012)

Product looks awesome. I hope I can win!


----------



## race71 (Oct 20, 2010)

brandonwilcox said:


> Frontosa is the winner. I sent you a PM. Thanks everyone for posting!
> 
> Brandon
> MaxAmps.com





ArlyDude said:


> Product looks awesome. I hope I can win!


 Nope you can't :wave:


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

....still waiting for the ENCORE!!! C'mon!


----------



## Scott Burgess (Oct 6, 2011)

*Nice*

This is a great thing you guys are doing!


----------



## Frontosa (Dec 25, 2011)

*Soldering Iron*

A package arrived today....

I unboxed the Soldering Iron and first impressions are great! It looks like a quality product for the money. I will be testing the iron Nov 17th and will give my feedback! 

Thanks so much and I look forward to using the MaxAmps Soldering Iron at my next RC Oval Carpet Race!

Frontosa


----------



## brandonwilcox (Sep 10, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## sonnyn (Nov 13, 2012)

looks awesome, its a gotta have tool.


----------



## Zoom52 (Aug 21, 2003)

gotta have one!!!!


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Heck yea, hope i win!!! TsB Marty


----------



## jathomas3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Closing thread as contest is over


----------

